# Boss or Western?



## 08 2500HD (Sep 21, 2008)

I recently bought an 08 ext. cab 2500HD with a 6 liter, and need to get a plow for it. My other trk i used last year had a western 7'6" unimount proplow, which worked great. But now with my new trk i can't decide if i want to get a ultramount, or if i want to switch and try a boss smarthitch 2. Pros cons of the to is what i am looking 4, and the western plow is more popular in my area, don't know if that is a good or bad thing, just looking for some input or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

good choice.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ive only used a western a handfull of times and it was about 5 years ago. so it wouldnt be fair to compare it to what im using now. With that being said, the Boss is the fastest hydros ive ever used on any brand plow, hook up time is very quick and i find it much easier than any of the other brands ive used, and i also like the tripedge which you cant get with western straightblade. Been using Boss plows for 5 years and never once had even the slightest problem.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with the Boss v plow. 

Looks like there's a new Boss in town!


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

go to the boss, its just too easy to take on and off. 
never had a western but i never heard anything bad about them but since I got a boss I really like them


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

GET A BOSS VEE! Personally I would go with the 8'2'' poly. Wont fade like a westerns poly. Also the snow wont stick to it. Always looks new, cause it doesn't show scratches. Get the smartlocks. (dunno if those are a standard feature yet or not? They should be in my opinion.) I love mine. This is the second vee I've owned. I also have a 8 foot straight blade. And I am getting a 7'6'' straight blade for my other truck. 3 total trucks on the road this year. Well 1 part time 2 full time and they all have boss plows on them. I wont run another plow, EVER!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

so far its 4 - 0. .... snofarmer confused me lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

06HD BOSS;588477 said:


> so far its 4 - 0. .... snofarmer confused me lol


o.k. if I have to choose..between the two..it would be.

drum roll...............

get the boss...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My boss went from western to boss 4years ago or so and has never looked back. I like his 9.2 poly v. I'd go boss. 

I run a unimount but can't speak for the ultramounts.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Get the boss v!


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

get a fisher


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tha_lildude;588607 said:


> get a fisher


That's not one of the options.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Go with whichever brand has the best dealer support. If its equal then your biggest differences are whether you want a chain lift or a cylinder lift style plow. And thats simply personal preference. Both are easy to connect/disconnect. The Western Ultra will be a bit easier to connect and disconnect on uneven ground if your storage conditions warrant it. 

Both will do the job.

If your going to do the install yourself the Boss will be a great deal easier to install..and will be less expensive at truck transfer time if the situation arises at some point in the future....and if thats important to you.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

boss boss boss


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Westerns are junk


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NoFearDeere;588732 said:


> Westerns are junk


I kinda like mine and can't complain about it. Why are they junk NFD?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I used to have a Werstern on my drump truck but i would just say boss for 1. i have never had any problems with mine, 2. I never did like the whole chain allowing the blade to bounce while driving down the raod 3. You can still short chain the boss dont listen to anyone who says you cant


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

if it is between those two go with the one you are going to have a better service station that can back you up and service your plow when your down.. cause you i and everyone here knows all plows will brake!


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Service is VERY important.... So consider the dealer that is relatively close to you.... -Good luck!


----------



## 08 2500HD (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks 4 all the feedback, this site is the ticket for info, so the boss V seems to b a popular suggestion, but got another question? Have heard that those plows r heavy and hard on a trk, and mine is a daily driver, is that correct or no? Also these new trk, when u go to the plow web sites they all say the snow plow prep is required, mine does not have it, anybody know bout this topic also? Thanks again guys!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Takes 30 seconds to take the plow off.


----------



## 08 2500HD (Sep 21, 2008)

Gotcha, know anything bout the snow plow prep, and if not having it affects anything?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a F250 not sure what the Chevy is.


----------



## 08 2500HD (Sep 21, 2008)

Well thanks anyway!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

08 2500HD;589149 said:


> Have heard that those plows r heavy and hard on a trk, and mine is a daily driver, is that correct or no?


 Thats more or less determined by the operator, any additional weight can shorten the life of a truck...it's up to the operator as to how much. You can attach or detach these plows in seconds so theirs no reason to leave it on for extended periods of time. And if you treat the truck respectfully when its on it won't adversely affect the truck or component life a great deal. 


08 2500HD;589149 said:


> Also these new truck, when u go to the plow web sites they all say the snow plow prep is required, mine does not have it, anybody know bout this topic also? Thanks again guys!


Your truck is capable of carrying the weight of a plow. Although it will be over weight "on paper" at least on the front axle weight rating since it isn't plow prep equipped, so its up to the plow dealer as to whether he will install it on a "non recommended" application, as well as (and more importantly) the truck dealer honoring the warranty on the truck if a problem arises.


----------



## 08 2500HD (Sep 21, 2008)

So Is that what the plow prep boils down to is the GCVW of the front axle?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

08 2500HD;589176 said:


> So Is that what the plow prep boils down to is the GCVW of the front axle?


Basically yes. The PP ensures you get the 4800 lb FAWR. Of course it also includes the hi-flow front bumper and 160 amp alternator but it's the FAWR that matters from a plow install/warranty standpoint.


----------



## 08 2500HD (Sep 21, 2008)

That is kinda of what i had thought but just wanted to do my homework! Thanks again, now just to decide on what to buy!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

08 2500HD;589214 said:


> That is kinda of what i had thought but just wanted to do my homework! Thanks again, now just to decide on what to buy!


Just one additional tip...

If your concerned with weight a Boss will be slightly lighter than the same comparable Western if your looking at V's. Straight blades however are negligible in weight difference..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

08 2500HD;589149 said:


> Thanks 4 all the feedback, this site is the ticket for info, so the boss V seems to b a popular suggestion, but got another question? Have heard that those plows r heavy and hard on a trk, and mine is a daily driver, is that correct or no? Also these new trk, when u go to the plow web sites they all say the snow plow prep is required, mine does not have it, anybody know bout this topic also? Thanks again guys!


EDIT- I totally missed the second page of this thread and most of what I typed I think has already been covered by B&B and others. 
(This whole multiple page thread stuff is new to me )

Plow prep helps but it is probably a bigger deal with warranty then anything. My 98 doesn't have plow prep and it does just fine. Plowing in general is hard on a truck and your blade choice has a little effect on how hard but not much. I'd say a V is easier on your truck then a normal straight blade. You can fold the wings back making it more aerodynamic then a straight blade (even if its angled) and folding the wings back brings the weight closer to the front axle. With a straight blade most of your weight is 2.3-3ft out infront of the truck(up to 4+ feet if its angled), with a v folded back your most of your weight is probably 1.5-2ft out infront of the truck. If you go with a boss it is lifted and lowered through an attached cylinder, western uses a cylinder to also lift and lower the plow but indirectly, a chain is hooked between the plow and cylinder. The chain will allow the plow to bounce when you hit bumps putting more strain on your truck then if the plow was "locked" up and didn't bounce when hitting bumps.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

It is personal preference.. But we have run Westerns for years with no problems! Both our trucks have Western Ultra Mounts on them and I would never run anything else, and we have never had a problem with any of our Westerns...Go on and off easy, and in the summer looks like there isn't even a frame on the truck once you take the receivers off..


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Mark13;589247 said:


> EDIT- I totally missed the second page of this thread and most of what I typed I think has already been covered by B&B and others.
> (This whole multiple page thread stuff is new to me )


Go to your User CP and change the posts per thread setting to the highest possible then most threads end up only being one page.


----------



## 08 2500HD (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey thanks for the info,that split page was messed up! fixed now thanks.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i don't think you could go wrong with either one, i opted for western because once you take the pushplates off (1 pin) the frame doesnt stick down as low as a boss. I don't know if clearance would be an issue for you or not in the off season. as far as for hooking up the plow it takes me longer to plug in the 3 plugs than to lock the plow on. good luckussmileyflag


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

You have a new '08 truck that you want to plow with, but you didn't think to ask for the plow prep package?  The plow prep package includes: Heavy duty alternator; 15-amp power for emergency lights; Includes: [NZZ] Skid Plate Package And [TRW] Provision for Roof Mounted Lamps (Fleet)... Nothing there that stops you from mounting a plow. You are going to upgrade the front suspension yourself with a set of Timkens, so no worries there.

I just got done (as in today) installing my new-to-me Boss plow on my '06 d-max 2500. It took two people about 8 hours & 4 beers. The steel parts were done in 3 hours including unbolting it from the other guy's truck. The rest of the time was snaking wires through little spaces and figuring out where to route them. Learned the hard way to pull the headlight fuses before connecting wires because I fried all 4 of them when I connected the ground wire. OOPS...

I installed a Timken front end kit yesterday and wish I had done it the day I bought the truck. Timken's should be standard equipment on Chevy trucks with either diesel engines or snow plows. In case you haven't gotten the hint yet: BUY TIMKENS! And then get a Boss plow.

I now own both a uni-mount Pro Plow and a Boss Super Duty and after driving the truck less than 20 miles and not even pushing snow I already like the Boss better. No chain bounce and it mounts itself just by connecting the wires and flipping a toggle switch. It's so easy to connect my 10 year old daughter could do it. The Boss may cost a bit more, but it's worth every penny.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Timbrens= big bump stops
Timken= bearings.

Good to hear you like your new-to-you plow.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

good luck on the boss

I took a look at them , i really liek the hydros alot, fast and smooth 

i dont run them becasue , you can buy a western used around here for less than 1000 in good shape, and most used trucks seem to come with westerns, ... i know the product , and have few complaints

if i did ever start buying new, boss and snow way im thinking might win over the western


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;592282 said:


> if i did buy new, snow way might win over the western


I was never a fan of snoway up until recently. Their new line of plows look very very nice. I think their new plows are going to give everyone else a big run for their money.

Alright, back on topic now.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

aeronutt;592230 said:


> You have a new '08 truck that you want to plow with, but you didn't think to ask for the plow prep package?  The plow prep package includes: Heavy duty alternator; 15-amp power for emergency lights; Includes: [NZZ] Skid Plate Package And [TRW] Provision for Roof Mounted Lamps (Fleet)... Nothing there that stops you from mounting a plow.


 It's not so much the components that are included in the plow prep thats so important, its more about the dealer standing behind the warrantty for a plow truck that isn't plow prep equipped. Many dealers wont touch a warranty job on a non PP equipped truck thats used for plowing. With the PP they have a much tougher time dodging the ball.

Congrats on your new install. :waving:


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

SnoFarmer, Good catch on my brand name confusion. Timken vs. Timbren.  I use em both, but the TIMBREN bumpstops are the ones worth bragging about... now where's that darn edit button?


----------



## 08 2500HD (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think i've ever even seen a Snow way plow, they up and coming or what, and just what i need is another wrench in the worx, ha just kiddin still workin on either a Boss or Western! Keep the reply's coming this is great!!!


----------



## Cromer_22 (Dec 1, 2008)

love my ultramount western with the 7'6 poly goes on in seconds even in the freezin cold and no electronic crap like the boss


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Ive got the western poly pro with the ultra mount. I like the Ultra mount alot. Both brands are great so If i were you i would base it off of whos the closest and who will give you a deal. Also which dealer is more Personable.


----------



## 08 2500HD (Sep 21, 2008)

I ended up with the 8'5" western mvp plus v-plow, now just waiting on a good snow to b able to try it out!


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Have a western 7.6' pro poly with ultramount. Love it. As stated before takes longer to hook up 3 connectors than mount to truck. I prefer mechanical systems. Less parts to break IMO.I believe all plows are close in quality just how close is dealer and part availablity.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If the power assist mounting on the plow doesn't work chances are you won't be plowing anything anyway, I've used the Power Hitch on the Blizzards and if the Boss plows are close to it you really don't need to use it the plow will still attach without it. Just makes it easier if say you're not on a level surface, I will say this the powered system on the older 3 pin Snoways is alot easier to attach than a Unimount.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

08 2500HD;677592 said:


> I ended up with the 8'5" western mvp plus v-plow, now just waiting on a good snow to b able to try it out!


smart choice :salute:


----------



## bigblockford79 (Dec 2, 2008)

My dad works at a boss plow dealer in West MI, and most of the boss plows that he gets in for service outside of pre-season checkups, are in because of abuse and poor maintenance. So if you get a boss and take care of it, it won't let you down. Not to mention they have the sweetest mount system out there.


----------

